# Anyone using 3D printers yet?



## DJL1961 (Sep 8, 2014)

The new 3D printers look perfect for designing and constructing model buildings. As one just entering the hobby, I'm wondering about the applications of these things for the model train hobbyist. My kids learned to use these in school, and the pricing for some models now makes them an interesting choice for all sorts of scenery. I thought with the cost of buildings,even kits, my plans for building, probably two cities, this might be an option.


----------



## nvrr49 (Feb 11, 2014)

I have designed and 3d printed hundreds of item, both on my own FDM printer, and fine parts at shapeways.


----------



## nvrr49 (Feb 11, 2014)

Here is a link to many blog entries on on 3d printed buildings. This is the building in the last post.


----------



## DJL1961 (Sep 8, 2014)

That looks great!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The picture is so tiny that it's difficult to see what kind of detail it has.


----------



## DJL1961 (Sep 8, 2014)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> The picture is so tiny that it's difficult to see what kind of detail it has.


This particular structure doesn't seem to have a lot of detail to see, however if you look at the columns on the front of this building they look pretty good. Quality and detail are something I'm intersted in with these units. I suppose, as with anything, you get what you pay for. Was this building painted, or was there multi colored media to use in the printer?


----------



## DJL1961 (Sep 8, 2014)

nvrr49 said:


> Here is a link to many blog entries on on 3d printed buildings. This is the building in the last post.
> View attachment 38029


I just checked your blog page, questions answered.........very cool!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Sure it has detail that you can't see in that picture.
A larger picture would show it, but then again you can see that in his blog I guess.

I would like to get me one of those printers. Maybe two. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## nvrr49 (Feb 11, 2014)

HO scale, with Tichy windows. The main part of the building is printed in one piece including interior walls and doors. 










Design and construction details can be viewed at: http://nvrr49.blogspot.com/2014/05/frisco-section-house-3d-printed-in-ho.html


----------



## nvrr49 (Feb 11, 2014)

This large enough? You can now see every flaw.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

They look better than I expected up close, not bad at all. I've seen some 3D printers that print pretty grainy. You mention the printer name on the blog, do you have any more details on it? What kind of time goes into doing the design work for the buildings before you can print them?


----------



## nvrr49 (Feb 11, 2014)

*time*

Check out afinia.com for printer information. Also, I recommend, looking at the reviews in Make Magazine.

Design time varies, for the Chilhowee Bank, about 20 hours. Generally, I don't keep track, cause I don't charge for it, I do it cause I find it fun. I have designed many items in less than 30 minutes, and some I have designed and run a test print 3-5 times to get what I wanted. It is a learning experience. 

If anyone has any questions, I don't keep secrets.


----------



## nvrr49 (Feb 11, 2014)

Sometimes I take on projects just to see if I can 3d print it. Both these projects fall in to that category. An O scale auto transmission, and HO theater seats. Details and failures can be seen at this link. http://nvrr49.blogspot.com/2014/11/just-giggles-6-auto-transmission-in-o.html?m=1


----------

